# Ozy Industries Investors



## phil1ooo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello

Ozy Industries has come a long way and is currently looking for Australian Investors to help promote our vast online presence.

OZY is our Registered Trademark name and we have a varity of websites that cover a wide range of online businesses.

*These consist of current websites;*
Ozy1 - PPC Search Engine (We have Adwords and Adsense just like Google)
Ozy One - Search Bid Directory
Ozy Forums - Our Support Forum for all website
Ozy Rev A bid - Reverse Bid auction site
Ozy Auction - Normal Auction site with a difference
Ozy Hosts - Website Hosting offered cheap
Ozy Industries - News website about Ozy Industries
Just lower Auctions - Unique Bid Website
Ozy affiliates - We organise Affiliat programs for other websites
Ozy Community Network - A Facebook, MySpace, Twitter like community website
Ozy V-Clips - A YouTube like website
A Banner Designer - We Create banners, Logos etc.
*Websites We are working on;*
Music Video website
File sharing website
Email servcie provider
SEO website
Website designing website

this all only the beginning to a great large Australian Based Online Internet Business.

Our Goal is to return funds from profits to the Australian community to those in need.

Support Australian businesses and help us become in Australia what Google and ebay are in the USA in from the one company.

We are looking for hands on investors in different aspects of our great online business.

Ask questions here or send me a PM if you are interested.

*Supporting Ozy Industries is supporting Australians.*

Thank you


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Phil,
You need to activate receiving PMs for anyone to be able to PM you.


----------



## phil1ooo (Jan 8, 2010)

HI

Thank you I Have now activated it.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi what amount of investment is required


----------



## phil1ooo (Jan 8, 2010)

Stephen said:


> Hi what amount of investment is required


Hello

The amount of investment we need depends on your field of expertise at to whether you are after a hands on or not investment.

Our Main goal for investment at this point is for marketing purposes as TV Commercials Australia wide which we alread have some great deals with one of the channels.

As for amounts I will PM you.

Cheers

PS

You don't have PM set to Active, Please set it if you would like amounts.


----------



## skdisplays (Feb 24, 2010)

MAy i ask if how to activate it? I still don't know how .


----------



## phil1ooo (Jan 8, 2010)

skdisplays said:


> MAy i ask if how to activate it? I still don't know how .


Hello

Go to your UserCP and click on EDIT OPTIONS on the left hand side then place a tick in "Enable Private Messaging"

Cheers


----------



## skdisplays (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks..

Cheers !


----------



## Henry_Jakson (Apr 15, 2010)

I am willing to activate it. But I don’t understand how to activate it?


----------



## MAW (Oct 9, 2011)

We are interested - can you send me some details...
Thank you!


----------

